# How the Soviets stopped kidnappings by Islamic militants for 20 years



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 7, 2007)

No clue if it's true or not.  We would probably be hated moreso than we already are....but whatever works I guess.



> During October 1985, Alfa was dispatched to Beirut when four Russian diplomats had been taken hostage by militant Sunni Muslims. By the time Alfa was onsite, one of the hostages had already been killed. The perpetrators and their relatives were identified by supporting KGB operatives, and the latter were taken hostage. Following the standard policy of 'no negotiation', Alfa proceeded to sever some of their hostages' body parts and sent them to the perpetrators with a warning that more would follow if the Russian hostages were not released immediately. The tactic was a success and no other Russian national was taken hostage in the Middle East for the next 20 years


 
Source: page 108 of _The Spycraft Manual_ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha_Group#_note-0


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 7, 2007)

Interesting...especially if true.


----------



## tova (Jul 7, 2007)

Wouldn't be surprised if there was truth in it.


----------



## Brooklynben (Jul 8, 2007)

This report is indeed a very shortened version I heard as to what happened when I happened to be in the area not long after-wards.  

Everyone recognized the effectiveness of the Russian policy when not long after this event the lengthy series of videos were delivered of USMC Col. Buckley being slowly tortured to death.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 8, 2007)

USMC Col Buckley?  I'm not familiar with that incident.


----------



## AWP (Jul 8, 2007)

Buckley was CIA/USA, Higgins was USMC.

http://afiohouston.com/memoriam/williamfrancisbuckley.html

http://www.arlingtoncemetery.net/wbuckley.htm

Blue Skies.


----------



## Typhoon (Jul 8, 2007)

> Blue Skies.


x2 for those men.


----------



## pardus (Dec 4, 2007)

Terrible way to die, RIP gents.

I have no problem with getting nasty with these Islamic fundimentalist peices of shit.

We still have it in us, if they keep pushing it's just a matter of time.


----------

